# Deep Water Bottom Fishing



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought I'd try out some of the deeper spots today but I got skunked. I think that I just wasn't set up for bottom fishing in 200 feet of water. My tackle works well in the shallower water I'm used to fishing in but I think it's too light for anything deeper than 120' or so. Normally I like to drift when bottom fishing but that doesn't seem to work too well over deeper spots.

I wasn't able to find a bite on the shallower spots I hit on the way in either.

Any suggestions? Do most of you guys drift or anchor when bottom fishing?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The best way to try deep water spots is to hold up on the numbers because there are different currents at different depths in water over 200 feet. You will also need more weight to stay on the bottom.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Like Sealark said, using the right weight is very important as you go deeper and thus your gear needs to be able to handle the heavier weights. As far as drifting versus anchoring I think that often depends on he spot. If the currents are working in my favor I prefer to drift the spot, but when the currents are being difficult I prefer to anchor up in a way that will get my bait where I want it consistently.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info, the first thing I need to do get some heavier tackle. I'm looking at the Newell 540. It has a higher gear ratio than Penn's 6/0 and it's made in the USA still.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

its very important to slow your drift down on deep spots.. alot of time this can be achieved with an experienced boat driver.. sometimes its as simple as just putting the boat in the lowest reverse.. sometimes you have to bump it.. 

heres a hint.. keep in the eye on your buddys line.. use it as a reference.. keep it up and down.. stay focus on the line and bottom machine.. as soon as you look away you are tangling lines or turning the boat! lol

a pound of lead or more is usually needed for good bottom time..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The most efficient way to bottomfish regardless of how deep is having someone experienced at the helm. Whether drifting or anchoring, if the person driving knows how the current and wind will effect the boat you will spend more time fishing a spot and less time running back around to get on top of it. Practice makes perfect and most days I'd rather be on the wheel instead of holding a rod if it means we will stay on the spot longer and more fish will go in the box.

Proper weights are definitely important too but nothing weighs more than who's on the wheel


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris V I could not agree with you more. But will add the ones fishing needs to know what they are doing also. Fishing deep is a total crew effort.But the helmmans calls all the shots to be successful at putting fish on the ice.We have found that 20 oz is more then enough weight in 900 feet. I might add to use Hi Vis braid on both reels to aide the driver see the line angel. Once a fish is hook,the driver plays to the one hooked up. At this time the other angler is pretty much on his own for a few mintues.This helps to keep the line clear. Gene


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

What kind of tackle are you guys using?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I would recommend using a shimano torium or trinidad depending on your budget, and penn reels are no longer made in the usa, if you are wanting a usa made reel look into the Avet, and go with a braided line.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Our choice of reels for manual drops.Penn torque 200 or 300 (6.3 to 1 ratio). 65# hi vis yellow.Small salt water activated light,three hook 12/0 circle hooks,no more then 20 oz weight while fishing on the gulf side of florida and over deeper then 500 feet. Gene


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, it is a shame that most Penn's aren't made in the USA anymore. I like Avet's but I don't like lever drag reels for bottom fishing. The 113HN (Baja Special) still is made in the USA but at $220 it is a little more than I want to spend. I have a Torque 100 that I jig with and I'd love a couple of 200's but they're out of my price range. I've heard of a lot of people using 330GTI's for bottom fishing but I'm not sure about them yet. Most of the deep water fishing I'll be doing will be at 120'-220', and maybe at 300' every once and a while.

Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think any good quality high speed reel will work but for me its a shimano trinidad 40N. The new Daiwa Saltist lever drags are awesome reels as well and are very light and compact.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

You will regret any gti series penn reel. They are garbage. I have seen hundreds come in for service. Trinidads are my preference, but the toriums will suffice if budget is a problem.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

What kind of rods do you like (length, line weight, etc.)?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I fish with a 6' shimano jigging rod 50-100lbs on a trinidad 30 with 65lbs braid. and i also have a lighter calcutta 700te on a 30-65lbs saltiga jigging rod. i love both setups and are all i need for bacis snapper and beeliner fishing, I have a Tiagra 30 with 100lbs braid on a 7' Key Largo 100lbs class bottom rod for my grouper winch.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the Star paraflex series rods. They have several models that are kind of a hybrid Stand up/conventional rod with the weight and feel of a jigging rod. The Shimano Trevala F and the OTi Jig rods are awesome too. Having a light setup makes a huge difference when hauling something in from 200+ft.


----------



## Wild Froggy (Mar 2, 2009)

*shimano*

How do shimano tekota 700's work


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

They do work. I have never used them but have never heard any bad things about them and i have worked at two tackle stores and sold plenty of them. If you are looking for a reel with a levelwind look into the Calcutta 700te I LOVE mine! and the levelwind on it is super stout. Ive had mine and used it for almost two seasons. You can pick one up for under $400 and cheaper used. I bought one on ebay this spring for right at $250 in like new condition


----------

